# BBQ - your favorite type of sauce



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

So, what flavor of BBQ sauce do you prefer?

an Original type, recipe?
Sweet and Spicy?
Something that has a Tangy taste to it?
Bold and flavorful (not HOT)?
Spicy?
Burn your tongue off, Hot?

For a homemade, shredded roast beef sandwich, I tend to gravitate to a bbq sauce that is sweet & spicy, or something with a little twang to it. If it's too hot, I can't enjoy the food.

On hamburgers, I prefer a bit more of a spicy sauce.

What do you like?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I like spicy and also a combination of sweet and spicy. I don't know if you have a chain resturant near you called "Famous Dave's BBQ", but if you do then check out all of their sauces, they're DELICIOUS!

:ss


----------



## LJ'sVic (Aug 8, 2007)

SnkByt Sauce. If anyone has ever had it, you know what I mean. For all of those that have not had the chance to try this, PM Snkbyt and see if you can get in a trade with him for some of his sauce. :tu :tu


Vic


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

BBQ sauces are pretty good, I'll usually settle for something store bought on the sweet and spicy side. There is a winery in Naples, New York (called Arbor Hill) that makes a very good sherry BBQ sauce (yellow/orange in color). When it comes to marinade thats a different story, I use only the best... my own personal recipe.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Kraft hicory smoke is fine!!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Kraft hicory smoke is fine!!


yep that's what i use....


----------



## HeavyJay (Aug 11, 2007)

On a burger, it's gotta be something tangy. Other than that, it's sweet and spicy all the way.


----------



## intrudahridah (Jun 7, 2007)

I like Sticky Fingers Habenero Hot, Memphis Original, and Carolina Sweet. But my absolute favorite is Famous Dave's Devil's Spit.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Dinosaur BBQ Wango-Tango Sauce or some sort of mustard based homemade sauce that my grandfather makes:dr


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Sweet!!!  
Dude
Sweet!!!  :ss


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Famous Dave's is pretty good, but I prefer Pappy's Moonshine Madness.

Mel


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Darrell said:


> I like spicy and also a combination of sweet and spicy. I don't know if you have a chain resturant near you called "Famous Dave's BBQ", but if you do then check out all of their sauces, they're DELICIOUS!
> 
> :ss


Go to Famous Daves here about twice a month with my uncle........YUM!!!!


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Home made is always best. I have a recipe that is named Damn Tasty Rib Sauce that is great. I'll post it later if anyone is interested. It has some heat.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Why would anybody have to cover up good BBQ with a sauce ? If I must cover someone elses cookin' I use Sweet Baby Ray's original. :dr


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

jloutlaw said:


> Home made is always best. I have a recipe that is named Damn Tasty Rib Sauce that is great. I'll post it later if anyone is interested. It has some heat.


HEEELLL Yea I'm interested. Post it please.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

The only thing a hamburger needs is worcestershire sauce.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

LJ'sVic said:


> SnkByt Sauce. If anyone has ever had it, you know what I mean. For all of those that have not had the chance to try this, PM Snkbyt and see if you can get in a trade with him for some of his sauce. :tu :tu
> 
> Vic


:tpd:

That's some good stuff there. :dr


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

LJ'sVic said:


> SnkByt Sauce. If anyone has ever had it, you know what I mean. For all of those that have not had the chance to try this, PM Snkbyt and see if you can get in a trade with him for some of his sauce. :tu :tu
> 
> Vic


Good God....does he make it himself? .... Oh Mr. Snkyt ....whens the next batch up?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

JPH said:


> Good God....does he make it himself? .... Oh Mr. Snkyt ....whens the next batch up?


He does, but taste it and you will think that the BBQ God came down from the big smoker in the sky and had a hand in helping.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> He does, but taste it and you will think that the BBQ God came down from the big smoker in the sky and had a hand in helping.


PM-ing


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Did I mention what a great deal Famous Dave's sauces are at only $2.95 a bottle?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

JPH said:


> PM-ing


Now that you mention it.

Alex, heads up on your PM box.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

ragin' cajun said:


> BBQ sauces are pretty good, I'll usually settle for something store bought on the sweet and spicy side. There is a winery in Naples, New York (called Arbor Hill) that makes a very good sherry BBQ sauce (yellow/orange in color). When it comes to marinade thats a different story, I use only the best... my own personal recipe.


You up to posting that pesonal recipe?!!! :tu


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

jloutlaw said:


> Home made is always best. I have a recipe that is named Damn Tasty Rib Sauce that is great. I'll post it later if anyone is interested. It has some heat.


I'll second the request to post! Put it on!!:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

jloutlaw said:


> Home made is always best. I have a recipe that is named Damn Tasty Rib Sauce that is great. I'll post it later if anyone is interested. It has some heat.


I'm interested, please post it. :tu


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

woops said:


> You up to posting that pesonal recipe?!!! :tu


PM me for the recipe and directions... too much to write down on a post:ss


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

LJ'sVic said:


> SnkByt Sauce. If anyone has ever had it, you know what I mean. For all of those that have not had the chance to try this, PM Snkbyt and see if you can get in a trade with him for some of his sauce. :tu :tu
> 
> Vic


I'll be lookin' for him for future trades also! This is the second thread that I've seen his sauce mentioned.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks for the kinds words on my BBQ sauce.........I've answered the PMs and will trade for sticks.............the cost to ship is the killer........so no outta country trades please (those close to the border could use a proxy)


and in answer to the tread topic...................MINE


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sweet Baby Rays.. Honey - Store bought.

Montgomery Ribs - Restarurant


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> and in answer to the tread topic...................MINE


Yours is my favorite too...incredible! :tu:dr


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yours is my favorite too...incredible! :tu:dr


why thank you Admiral DB


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Chili's Honey BBQ..or store bought..Bone suck'in sauce..or some of the best is Dream land BBQ..


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Rudy's BBQ Sause from Texas. Very tasty...


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> HEEELLL Yea I'm interested. Post it please.


I'll post it tonight.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone here a carolina mustard based bbq fan?
Love them on ribs.
On chicken I like a vinegar or tomato base.
On wings I like a hotter sauce.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The Salt Lick's of Driftwood TX BBQ and Habanero sauces are quite good. 

I forget the brand, but it's BBQ sauce most BBQ places use as their standard. It's quite good- hence the wide use of it nationally... Anyone know which one I am talking about?


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> I forget the brand, but it's BBQ sauce most BBQ places use as their standard.


I know the one we always used to use in the restaurants I worked in was called Cattleman's. You can only buy it at a restaurant supply chain, and they are a national brand, so it's likely it was used as a base. It's pretty thick though (more like dipping sauce) so they may have thinned it out and added some of their own little goodies.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

zipper said:


> I know the one we always used to use in the restaurants I worked in was called Cattleman's. You can only buy it at a restaurant supply chain, and they are a national brand, so it's likely it was used as a base.


Yes, Cattleman's is the name! It's pretty darn good, and the BBQ places around where I live that make their own sauce would be better off with Cattleman's.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Yes, Cattleman's is the name! It's pretty darn good, and the BBQ places around where I live that make their own sauce would be better off with Cattleman's.


Cattlemans is a great f...g restaurant in OKC if yall are ever down there!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

My favorite Rest. is Smokestack in KC, but my favorite sauce is Gates' original- it's awesome, spicy and smokey- friggin awesome!


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Most of my BBQ is rubbed, not sauced.

Exception is Pork Butt. I rub it with spices and use an apple and vinegar based mop on it during the last 10 hours cooking.

I then make pulled pork sandwiches in the North Carolina style.

Robert:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Smokey Bob said:


> Most of my BBQ is rubbed, not sauced.
> 
> Exception is Pork Butt. I rub it with spices then, I use an apple and vinegar based mop on it during the last 10 hours cooking.
> 
> I then make pulled pork sandwiches in the North Carolina style.


Can I come over to your house for dinner? LOL :tu

:dr:dr:dr


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I got some comin.....YEAH

Snkbyt, gimmi your addy so I can get these nasty old smokes outa here..... (a few excelent new ones too...all ready to BURN)



LJ'sVic said:


> SnkByt Sauce. If anyone has ever had it, you know what I mean. For all of those that have not had the chance to try this, PM Snkbyt and see if you can get in a trade with him for some of his sauce. :tu :tu
> 
> Vic


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

pistol said:


> My favorite Rest. is Smokestack in KC, but my favorite sauce is Gates' original- it's awesome, spicy and smokey- friggin awesome!


I grew up on Gates, it is good! Montgomery Inn's is good too.

:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Smokey Bob said:


> Most of my BBQ is rubbed, not sauced.
> 
> Exception is Pork Butt. I rub it with spices and use an apple and vinegar based mop on it during the last 10 hours cooking.
> 
> ...





Darrell said:


> Can I come over to your house for dinner? LOL


To get your butt rubbed, or your pork pulled? :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Arthur Bryants is still my number one.










Vastly different, but following a close second, is Flower of the Flame Raspberry .... but it's become nearly impossible to find any more.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Sweet Baby Rays.. Honey - Store bought.
> 
> Montgomery Ribs - Restarurant


If I'm not making my own, I am using the Sweet Baby Rays Honey

:dr


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> To get your butt rubbed, or your pork pulled? :r


:bn

:fu You make me blush you pervert. :fu

Robert :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Smokey Bob said:


> :bn
> 
> :fu You make me blush you pervert. :fu
> 
> Robert :ss


Hey!! You're the butt rubbin' pork puller!


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Hey!! You're the butt rubbin' pork puller!


:r:r

I have no idea of how to respond to this sh!t. 
Robert :ss


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Everything I do uses rub, possibly an overnight marinade but no sauce per se.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

pistol said:


> My favorite Rest. is Smokestack in KC, but my favorite sauce is Gates' original- it's awesome, spicy and smokey- friggin awesome!


Had the Gates Original two nights ago. It was tasty!:tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Sweet Baby Rays.. Honey - Store bought.
> 
> Montgomery Ribs - Restarurant


Oh yah!!! on the Sweet Baby Rays SBR's


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

5 sauces boxed up and ready to ship tomorrow...Friday at the latest........enjoy the trade


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

First let me start off by saying that I like spicy food, it has to have a little kick to in my BBQ, but the reciepe can be changed depending on your tastes. 

Items required: 
Italian Salad dressing (Zesty/Spicy works better)
Tabasco Sauce (regular or Habanero)
Lemon Pepper seasoning
Chile Powder
Salt powder or crushed
Black pepper 
Worchester Sauce (any brand)
Garlic Powder
Parsley Flakes
Crushed Onions
Bell Peppers (cut into chunks)
Whole Chilie or Cayaen Peppers, habanero (if your feeling up to it)

Instructions:
1. Tenderize the meat (I usually beat it and poke holes in it)
2. Mix all the dry powder substances togather until the mix is light to dark red in color
3. Mix all the wet/liquid substances togather (this color will vary depending on brands and amount used)
4. Rub powder onto the meat and forcablily into the fork/knife hole (both sides)
5. Rub liquid onto meat (both sides)
6. Pour layer of italian dressing and tabasco sauce into container
7. Place meat into container
8. Place whole peppers and bell pepper chunks onto meat or in container depending on size
9. Mix the remaining liquid and powder togather then pour onto meat (if space available)
10. Close container and place in refrigeratior or freezer (depending on cooking time) The longer the meat sits and soaks the better the taste
11. When cooking the meat save the liquid to use for basting during cooking
12. Cook (to your liking)

All items will vary in amounts used depending on your tastes. The quality of the meat is also something to take into consideration, for example using a flat steak will not require as much marinade as a 2 1/2 inch thick T-Bone. When marinadeing beef and chicken I like to put chunks of smoked sausage into the container as well it brings another level of taste to the plate. When using pork I don't use the sausage. On occassion I do use a strong bourbon (Jack Daniels, Jim Beam) for a different flavor. Everything that is in the marinade can be cooked and eaten. Once again all of this depends on your flavor. Hope you like it.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Arthur Bryants is still my number one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call, the original Arthur Bryant's is awesome, but all of the new satellite joints are terrible!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

LJ'sVic said:


> SnkByt Sauce. If anyone has ever had it, you know what I mean. For all of those that have not had the chance to try this, PM Snkbyt and see if you can get in a trade with him for some of his sauce. :tu :tu
> 
> Vic





Twill413 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> That's some good stuff there. :dr





snkbyt said:


> thanks for the kinds words on my BBQ sauce.........I've answered the PMs and will trade for sticks.............the cost to ship is the killer........so no outta country trades please (those close to the border could use a proxy)
> 
> and in answer to the tread topic...................MINE


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Ragin' - thanks for the marinade post. I hope to try it soon. :tu


----------



## LJ'sVic (Aug 8, 2007)

All I can tell you is that Alex's BBQ Sauce is like the Gods touched it them selves from the heavens and put it in my fridge. Yes I will not give any of it up at any costs. And just so you know, I have a lot of ammo to shoot down range for those that will TRY to take it from me.


Vic


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

For me, what else? 

Carolina Style, daddy!  East or west!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

LJ'sVic said:


> All I can tell you is that Alex's BBQ Sauce is like the Gods touched it them selves from the heavens and put it in my fridge. Yes I will not give any of it up at any costs. And just so you know, I have a lot of ammo to shoot down range for those that will TRY to take it from me.
> 
> Vic


Yes..I agree totally. His BBQ sauce is the best I've ever had. Friday night, a friend and I are going to smoke to pork butt roasts and eat 'em up on Saturday. I have a Mason Jar of Alex's BBQ sauce. Imagine...pulled pork that has been slow cooked/smoked for 12 hours,on Texas toast garlic bread, with homemade coleslaw and Snkbyte BBq sauce.:dr I'll take pictures to tease ya'll.:ss


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

livwire68 said:


> Why would anybody have to cover up good BBQ with a sauce ? If I must cover someone elses cookin' I use Sweet Baby Ray's original. :dr


Sweet Baby Ray's FTW. They have a restaraunt close to me (well in chicago) that pretty good too.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

mikey202 said:


> Yes..I agree totally. His BBQ sauce is the best I've ever had. Friday night, a friend and I are going to smoke to pork butt roasts and eat 'em up on Saturday. I have a Mason Jar of Alex's BBQ sauce. Imagine...pulled pork that has been slow cooked/smoked for 12 hours,on Texas toast garlic bread, with homemade coleslaw and Snkbyte BBq sauce.:dr I'll take pictures to tease ya'll.:ss


speaking of "pulled pork" I went to a pig roast a few years back and brought a qt jar of sauce with me and it never made it out of the pit area


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Montgomery Inn of course


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

out going.........:bx

0307 0020 0002 8071 3953
0307 0020 0002 8071 3946
0307 0020 0002 8071 3939
0307 0020 0002 8071 3922
0307 0020 0002 8071 3915


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm having a huge BBQ tomorrow, we are using Famous Daves sauces! :tu:tu


----------



## vinnieg24-cl (Aug 21, 2007)

i like both...sweet and spicy....i have to be in the mood for spicy...heartburn:hn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

4 outta 5 delivered............plus 2 by hand offs


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

I gotta go with John Boy & Billy's Grillin' Sauce - sold mostly down here in the south. 

Can't beat it 3 flavors 
Sweet & Mild
Original (just a little tangy bite)
and Hot & Spicy (very nice )

Used only on chicke or pork for steak I use a rub.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I wondered why the house smelled heavenly when I walked in the door :dr


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

looks to be about 2.5 gals of snkbyt BBQ Sauce..............:dr



68TriShield said:


> I wondered why the house smelled heavenly when I walked in the door :dr


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I wondered why the house smelled heavenly when I walked in the door :dr


holy smokes!!! Thats alot of BBQ sauce. Sure looks delicious :dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Haven't had snkbyt sauce, sounds good though. This is my usual go to sauce.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

68TriShield said:


> I wondered why the house smelled heavenly when I walked in the door :dr


I'm here to tell yens that some good chit man, for some reason it don't last long.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

The recipe for Damn Tasty Rib Sauce (better late than never, I said I would post this last Wednesday).

3 tbs olive oil
4 cloves garlic-minced
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup cider vinegar
2/3 cup chicken broth
1/4 cup tomato paste of ketchup
3 tbs dijon mustard
2 tbs soy sauce
1 tbs red pepper flakes

In a heavy saucepan saute garlice over medium heat 2-3 minutes. Be careful not to burn. Whisk in the rest and bring to a light boil. Reduce the heat and simmer 15 minutes or until its thick enough for you.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice guys!! Everytime I see the thread, I want to fire up the grill! :dr


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I love them all! With the exception of dry rubs.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> Why would anybody have to cover up good BBQ with a sauce ? If I must cover someone elses cookin' I use Sweet Baby Ray's original. :dr


I'm with Livewire68...if it aint at Costco I'm not eating it


----------

